# 28/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok, week 27 is about to wind down. Figured I'd go ahead and post this week's thread since I took some medicine that makes me sleepy and I'll probably be out before 8:00. So tired of bein' sick! 

Anyway, this week's theme will be based on the weather we've been having. Too bad most of the white stuff will be gone by the time most of us get to shoot. And no cheating and posting shots you took over the weekend!  

This week's theme is:

COLD

Now, get out there in it and get a pic that "says" cold. Oh, and have fun! 


Time frame for taking and submitting your photo is between the posting of this thread and next Monday at 8:00 PM. Photos taken outside that time frame are not eligible for submission to the challenge thread and will be removed. Thanks in advance for your cooperation.




.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 29, 2010)

*Still Cold*

enough for the snow to stay on the ground Tuesday


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 29, 2010)

*Amazing*

how something so COLD can be so WARM!


----------



## Niner (Dec 30, 2010)

Sonofagun Dawg....I took a very similar pic last night but didn't post it....needed to do some cropping and stuff.

I guess great minds think alike!  I'll think on something else and see what I can come up with.


----------



## kc6bsm (Dec 30, 2010)

12/29/10, A fresh blanket of snow at our house.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 30, 2010)

Niner said:


> Sonofagun Dawg....I took a very similar pic last night but didn't post it....needed to do some cropping and stuff.
> 
> I guess great minds think alike!  I'll think on something else and see what I can come up with.



Well - post it up - we'll have a party!


----------



## Topwater (Dec 30, 2010)

*Cold Afternoon*

Cold afternoon at the feeder.


----------



## Niner (Dec 30, 2010)

Sometimes a feller neeeeds a COLD drink...and the way my week is shaping up....


----------



## cornpile (Dec 31, 2010)

*Melting Away*


----------



## StickbowDrew (Dec 31, 2010)

One of the horses in front of my grandparents capin.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 31, 2010)

Good shots ya'll.
Cheers Niner - Happy New Year!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 31, 2010)

just got back in town and found out the topic but i got a couple of images that fit from our trip this week !!!


----------



## ronfritz (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice one F1....I love roadshots


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 1, 2011)

Well F1 once again great minds think alike 

Driving home the  other day it was Pretty but it also was Pretty COLD


----------



## carver (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I didn't want too be left out,so here's cold to  me.


----------



## Browtine (Jan 3, 2011)

Great shots ya'll. I done missed another one...


----------

